# Great! Postmates no more option to contact customer for place order



## Sethhh (Jan 11, 2017)

I am currently having an issue for place an order yourself when you arrive for Postmates and guess what they took away the option to contact the customer in case there is an item not available or need a substitute good job Postmates!!

And when you ask for support it only gives the option to cancel the order.

I think this is what happens when Postmates hires the X Uber tech with every update they keep eliminating options for drivers to communicate with customers!!

And of course their solution is to cancel the order and not pay the driver to cancellation fee congratulations postmates you are ****ed!!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

win some, lose some

It averages at the end of the day.

Just head to your next order!


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Sethhh said:


> I am currently having an issue for place an order yourself when you arrive for Postmates and guess what they took away the option to contact the customer in case there is an item not available or need a substitute good job Postmates!!
> 
> And when you ask for support it only gives the option to cancel the order.
> 
> ...


I know they updated that you can't contact customer before arriving to the place. There was a closed down tacobell I kept getting hits from, I would forget it was closed until after i would accept. i used to just say merchant closed, but then it wouldn't let me cancel unless I arrived there. Luckily, I lived close and was already in my car driving in that direction. Postmates is not very intuitive with their support. I emailed them a while back, took them 10 days to respond.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Has Postmates paid you recently? Several posters have claimed to have not been paid in several weeks


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I've been paid on schedule

I dislike that they charge $.15 for every deposit. They should just save the direct deposit for one day each week.


----------

